# Replacing OTR Microwave



## gfelton (Apr 17, 2009)

The short answer is: "No."

Since I figured it out myself I guess maybe I can qualify as a DIYer, eh? :whistling2:


----------



## A.W. Davis (Mar 24, 2007)

Install the new support plate provided for the new microwave


----------



## Preach_2 (Mar 17, 2009)

No! Rarely can you even replace a Whirlpool with a later model Whirlpool without changing the plate and drilling new holes for the cord and top screw.


----------



## gfelton (Apr 17, 2009)

So I'm a little unsure how I'm going to get 2 holes that are 3/4 inch in the tile backsplash that doesn't seem to be interested in yielding to the drill.

How much am I going to spend to get 2 holes to anchor the mounting plate? What's the bit I need, and if it's not a 3/4 inch bit, how should I get a hole that size?


----------

